# newbie



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya my name is chris i live in chester. Im just in the process of opening up a shop to sell reptiles and mice and all that goes with it, cant wait till it opens.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

bubba31 said:


> hiya my name is chris i love in chester. .


  thats good to know.Hi and welcome and good luck with your new shop.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yum! Snakes AND rodents; no spiders?

(Sorry, just getting in character for Hallowe'en)

And welcome to you who live in chester, from moustress, who lithere.ve in minneapolis

Oh, golly I guess I should edit....


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Chris and welcome to the forum


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

ohhh yeah just seen ha ha ha ha ha live in chester and spiders got a few ts


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum.

What's your shop called? do you have a website?


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya yes will have a website and the shop is going to be called RIVERSIDE PETS. Cant wait


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum 
am very jelous id love a pet shop, selling rodents and exotics x


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

i know i cant wait, just need to find a mice breeder which im struggling to do that is close to me.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Chris.
We're both new round here; I think we joined on the same day.
Pleased to meet you x


----------

